# New England Camping - reservations necessary?



## nyeinbuda (Apr 5, 2019)

Will be traveling to New England states mid-June through early July. First time camping trip to that region. Want flexibility to move about without being tied to a location. How difficult is it to find campsites- state parks, national parks, private parks - without a reservation? I've typically camped in Texas, Colorado, and national parks of the western states. Minus a reservation, availability in those locations is typically limited to private parks. Is this the same in New England states during the summer?


----------

